# Gold Action



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

hi,

hab mir hier http://www.graphics-world.com/cgi-bin/tutorial/frames.pl?id=727&title=Gold Action die atn datei gesaugt entpackt und in den ordner rein.
jetzt photoshop gestartet und ausgeführt... werde da mit fehlermeldung zu gehauen... "Warnung es sind keine Pixel gewählt" oder "Der Befehl Löschen ist zzt. nicht verfügbar" und dann zum schluss ist es nicht mal fertig... naja ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?!


----------



## Kaprolactam (22. Oktober 2002)

Wie wär's wenn du die Action auf ne Markierung anwendest? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/Kapro


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Oktober 2002)

das ist eine action für die englishe photoshop version ...
diese sind nicht zu 100% mit der deutschen photoshop 
version kompatibel ...

Abhilfe kannst du schaffen in dem du die action schritt 
für schritt durcharbeitest und über all wo er z.B. einen
Filter oder Effekt auf "Layer I" anwenden möchte musst
Du diesen Punkt durch "Ebene I" ersetzten ... 

danach müsste alles wie gehabt funktionieren ...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos

N.S.: Ich habe hier vor kurzem mal ein Goldstil
geuppt - such mal hier im Forum danach - damit
sollten sich eigentlich auch ganz gute ergebnisse
Erziehlen lassen ...

@ Kapro => "Resistance is futile" *rolf*


----------



## Mythos007 (22. Oktober 2002)

So - habe die Aktionen so umfunktioniert, dass Sie für die deutsche
Photoshopversion ab Version 6.0 aufwärts funktionieren sollten ... 

Viel Spaß damit und bis dann dann euer Mythiboy


----------



## 3DMaxler (22. Oktober 2002)

DANKE 

:| :| :| :| :|



(frag mich nur wie das geht  aber hauptsache ich habs... doch es wäre schon interessant...)


----------



## Johnny (23. Oktober 2002)

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie ich so eine Action File erstelle


----------



## MMC2002 (23. Oktober 2002)

In dem Fenster, wo Ihr die Aktionen auswählen könnt, müsst Ihr oben auf diesen Menü-Button (der Kreis mit dem Dreieck drin) klicken und dann "neue Aktion erstellen" (oder so ähnlich) auswählen. Dann gebt Ihr dem Ding einen Namen. Der Aufnahmebutton müsste jetzt schon automatisch gedrückt sein. Jetzt einfach den Effekt oder Arbeitsablauf durchführen, den ihr als Aktion haben wollt. Wenn Ihr das gemacht habt, einfach auf den Stop-Button klicken fertig. 
Hoffe mal das irgendwer bei meiner erklärung durchgestiegen ist.
MfG


----------

